# Cleaning bike



## 007fair (22 Jul 2011)

After getting the bike all muddy I hose it down and clean the gunk off it
Then a quick spray of lubricant to the chain and cassette etc before leaving in the garage
Is this OK?
I was unsure about leaving it dripping wet but don't exactly want to blow dry it !


----------



## Cubist (22 Jul 2011)

Make sure there's no standing water left in places where it will cause corrosion. Personally, if I have hosed the bike down I bump the excess water off it, then give the bike a wipe down with a j-cloth or whatever, followed by a coating of GT85 applied on a rag. All the drivetrain gets dried and a squirt of GT 85 to drive out water. The chain then gets lubed. Final act is to use brake cleaner on the rotors to get rid of any overspray or whatever. 

It's pampered, but then again it cost a lot of money, and works better if it's clean and lubed.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (22 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Make sure there's no standing water left in places where it will cause corrosion. Personally, if I have hosed the bike down I bump the excess water off it, then give the bike a wipe down with a j-cloth or whatever, followed by a coating of GT85 applied on a rag. All the drivetrain gets dried and a squirt of GT 85 to drive out water. The chain then gets lubed. Final act is to use brake cleaner on the rotors to get rid of any overspray or whatever.
> 
> It's pampered, but then again it cost a lot of money, and works better if it's clean and lubed.



What he said ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2Loose (22 Jul 2011)

Translation: Hose it down, bounce it on the ground to shake off standing water, put it in the shed.

Oil and grease as per normal.

(Cuddle occasionally if it deserves it)


----------



## 007fair (23 Jul 2011)

Cheers guys	advice taken on board


----------



## Friz (2 Aug 2011)

Not sure about leaving it in the shed where spiders and bugs might make it uncomfortable..


Would you not find somewhere nice and warm inside for it? I find the kitchen and sitting room make fine storage places.


----------



## 007fair (2 Aug 2011)

Friz said:


> Not sure about leaving it in the shed where spiders and bugs might make it uncomfortable..
> 
> 
> Would you not find somewhere nice and warm inside for it? I find the kitchen and sitting room make fine storage places.



I take it you're not married


----------



## Friz (2 Aug 2011)

007fair said:


> I take it you're not married



-cough cough-



Not anymore....


----------



## 007fair (2 Aug 2011)

Friz said:


> -cough cough-
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore....


----------



## WychwoodTrev (2 Aug 2011)

I am anouther who prefers to store my bike in the kitchen,mind I do have no2 bike in the shed


----------



## John90 (2 Aug 2011)

I thought hosing down was not good practice - forces water into places it shouldn't be and forces grease out of the places it should be. Is that wrong?


----------



## Muddy Ground (3 Aug 2011)

Water from a hose isn't at that much pressure by the time it gets to your bike. It's the pressure washers that cause the trouble. Just avoid hosing down any suspension parts. At the end of the day a mountain bike is designed to take a little water, so don't fret over a garden hose.

PIJ


----------



## 02GF74 (3 Aug 2011)

Friz said:


> -cough cough-
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore....



poralby due to keeping bikes in the kitchen.

anyways, back on topic; I use a soft bristled brush and washing up bowl with water + a dab of wasing up liquid to clean the muck/mud off, to rinse, a garden hose. pressure hose is a definite no-no.


----------



## Huggies14 (26 Nov 2011)

so would people not advise using a pressure washer for cleaning the bike? I don't know how else to clean the chain and the back near the derailleurs (sorry, don't know the names of many parts on the bike). How do you clean hydraulic brakes and the forks, or is a pressure washer ok?


----------



## Alun (26 Nov 2011)

Don't use a pressure washer as the water can get into the bearings and ruin them. I use degreaser and a paint brush for the oily bits and hot water with car shampoo for the rest, although MucOff is a good alternative, rinse off with low pressure from the hosepipe. A proper chain cleaner from Park Tools helps as well.


----------



## HovR (26 Nov 2011)

007fair said:


> I was unsure about leaving it dripping wet _*but don't exactly want to blow dry it !*_


 
My bike gets blow-dried with the air compressor after every wet ride or wash.


----------



## jonathanw (26 Nov 2011)

HovR said:


> My bike gets blow-dried with the air compressor after every wet ride or wash.


 
Will that not make it go a bit frizzy....or do you use conditioner?


----------



## HovR (26 Nov 2011)

jonathanw said:


> Will that not make it go a bit frizzy....or do you use conditioner?


----------



## jonathanw (26 Nov 2011)

Ok .....I asked for that


----------



## sabian92 (27 Nov 2011)

I personally wash degreaser off with a cup that I get water from a bucket. Pour it where the degreaser is, leave it to dry, then lube.


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Nov 2011)

remember kissing and stroking the bike does not count as cleaning


----------



## mickle (28 Nov 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> remember kissing and stroking the bike does not count as cleaning


 
Licking does though....


----------



## Cubist (28 Nov 2011)

Oi Mickle, I had the first complaint about those f*cking stickers yesterday! One of the crime reduction officers took exception to it. I told him I'd take the sticker off if he did what he was told. It's still on.


----------



## Huggies14 (5 Dec 2011)

When it comes to grit and dirt getting in hydraulic brakes so that you can hear it grinding on the metal disc, how are you meant to get this out, or is it ok leaving it in there?


----------



## mickle (6 Dec 2011)

Huggies14 said:


> When it comes to grit and dirt getting in hydraulic brakes so that you can hear it grinding on the metal disc, how are you meant to get this out, or is it ok leaving it in there?


One of the widely accepted ways of speeding up the bedding-in process of new brakes is to slather them in mud. Don't worry about it.

The other is to splash Coca-Cola over them.


----------



## Reluctant (6 Dec 2011)

> The other is to splash Coca-Cola over them.


 
Other brands are available  
And try to avoid diet Coke - the full fat stuff works best.


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2011)

Watch out, the Oracle is coming


----------

